
Baby Names for Analytical Parents - gduverger
http://gduverger.com/baby-names
======
goodbyehorses
It's nice how data analysis can lead to new conclusions, maybe baby-naming put
through hard critical analysis, can reveal more, than just an actress starting
her career that year. Now I just need to acquire myself a baby... :)

